#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Zelfbouw top door forum'er

## beyma

Hallo allemaal , 

Na een paar jaar afwezigheid op dit forum toch maar weer eens terug op het oude nest, en in afwachting van het topic "zelfbouwtop voor forummers" laat ik in de tussentijd even zien wat ik laatst in elkaar heb gezet met behulp van wat 
natte vingerwerk en een CNC machine. 

Het moet een soort NEXO PS8 voorstellen , maar dan zonder alle wetenschappelijke berekeningen en met drivers die ik nog uit mijn jonge jaren op de plank had liggen.
Voor het mid heb ik dus een Beyma (hee das toevallig)  8M100 ingezet en voor het hoog de CP25 , filters ben ik nog mee aan het klooien maar krijg aardige resultaten met een oud Pioneer filter uit een 3 weg setje uit het jaar kruik....

Alles gemaakt van 15 mm berkenplex en getekend in Adobe Illustrator (waarom iedereen zo gek op CAD is weet ik niet, AI werkt perfect) maar goed:

foto1 , de basis staat hier 75% in elkaar en te zien is hoe de BR poort in de kast zit, ook is goed te zien dat ik gek op 'sponningen' ben en met een CNC is dat geen enkel probleem om te maken.



foto2, de basis vanaf de voorkant gezien en te zien is dat de drivers verzonken in het front komen te zitten



foto3,  hier komt een "timmer tip" van de vakman! Ik weet niet of het nog zo is maar vroeger hier op het forum hadden sommige speakerbouwers nog wel eens moeite met schuine delen aan elkaar krijgen, het is vrij eenvoudig en maakt 
gebruik van de kracht van -goede- houtlijm! 

Stap 1 zaag alle hoeken aan de delen 
stap 2 met gaffa/schilders teep de scherpe hoeken aan elkaar plakken
stap 3 omdraaien en lijm tussen de delen smeren

dan ziet dat er zo uit:



foto4,   nu alle sponningen inlijmen en het hele pakketje op z'n plek leggen , plakbandje er overheen en een paar spijkertjes in de sponning tacken zodat je verder kan werken, de volgende dag zit alles voor altijd muurvast! 



Ik zit nu in het stadium dat ik met warnex aan de gang ga en er moet nog een gril gemaakt worden, ik kom er ook net achter dat ik helemaal nog geen foto's heb van hoe twee topjes er nu uitzien hahahaha 

Maar goed, ik heb al heel wat uurtjes geluisterd naar deze toppen want ze staan naast m'n gereedschap kist samen met een NEXO LS400 kopie (daar had ik wel de exacte maten van) te stampen, wat opvalt is dat het geluid ver / heeeel ver 
draagt en bijna niet afvalt qua druk/volume ! Mijn werkplaats is 20 bij 27 meter en 6 meter hoog en als je binnenkomt hoor je het alsof je er naast staat , maar loop je er naar toe blijft het vrijwel gelijk ook op lage volumes.

Al met al ben ik er erg blij mee, en ik hoop dat jullie even wat leuks te lezen en te kijken hebben gehad. 

By the way, alle foto's zijn gemaakt met een dumb phone!

----------


## Rolandino

Netjes hoor ...... ben toevallig ook bezig met een 8" topje met tweeter.

Ik gebruik daarvoor de SM108 en de SMC2012 van Beyma samen met de F102 filter ( had ik nog liggen )

----------


## beyma

Zo zo dat ziet er ook strak uit ! 

Jou grill ziet er 'custom made' uit , ook CNC werk?!  
Je zet me hiermee wel aan het denken hahaha , ik kan met mijn/onze machine ook gewoon aluminium boren en frezen..... 
Hij zal d'r wel even zoet mee zijn maar daar is ie voor gemaakt tenslotte, en op die manier kan ik zoals bij jou de gaten laten stoppen waar ik het mooi vind, bv ook nog onderop een stukje zonder gaten voor een logo...... hmmmmm.....of een logo met gaten patroon maken.......thanks hahaha

----------


## teunos

Erg netjes, maar mag ik vragen hoe je zelf in gedachten had de drivers te crossen, en hoe je tot het besluit bent gekomen, is dit voor Hifi?
De cp25 is namelijk geen driver maar een tweeter, deze heeft (bijna) geen ophanging heeft, maar simpelweg een star diaphragma is dat minimale excursie kan maken en pas op een hoge frequentie ingezet kan worden.
Maar klinkt het (naar mijn persoonlijke mening) ook zeker niet lekker als de cp25 laag gecrossed wordt. 
De cp25 produceert bergen vervorming en klinkt niet als je hem lager dan 7-8 kHz inzet, en zal kapot gaan op een beetje volume als je ze crosst rond 5k.

In principe hoeft dit helemaal geen probleem te zijn, ware het niet dat het geen tweeter is die een 2'' driver aanvult, maar een 8'' driver.
Zelf heb ik ook de 8mi100 verwerkt in 2 toppen, (12''+8''+1''driver), dus ik weet wat die doet. zelf heb ik hem in een gesloten kamer van ongeveer 1 liter, en dan is hij +-3db vlak vanaf 250Hz tot 3k2, waarna hij gigantisch piekt door cone break-up. Hij zal de 5kHz wel halen, maar ga een klein beetje van de as af, en hij gaat bundelen als een gek. Zelf heb ik besloten dat ik (om constante spreiding te behouden) de 8mi100 niet hoger wilde laten doorlopen dan 3kHz, en met 1 para-eq puntje op 3.8k en 12db LR laagaf 6db bessel hoogaf is het zeer bruikbaar, maar tot de 5-8kHz om de cp25 te bereiken is erg optimistisch.

EDIT: even ter aanvulling een meting die ik zelf heb gedaan. Sorry, de fase voor de cp25 was zonder delay, dus let daar maar niet op. Beide is zonder xo of eq.

----------


## beyma

teunos, 

Tja je hebt wel een punt hier, ik zit inderdaad te klooien met filters zoals ik al aangaf...maar waar ik nu best aardige resultaten mee haal is een drieweg filter, de LS400 sub  (met een RCF *L12 P540*) zit dus gewoon aan de bas aansluiting daarvan en dat gaat prima.  (Ik heb trouwens niet Mi versie maar de oude 8m100 van beyma, ik weet niet of daar veel verschil in zit? ) 
Mocht je bereid zijn om eventuele filter ontwerpen met mij te delen dan hou ik me natuurlijk aanbevolen! 

Voor zover ik kan google'en zou de 8m100 tot 7K moeten kunnen, en inderdaad moet ik -nu nog even in windows media player hahaha- de EQ op 3,5K flink naar beneden trekken! Grootste irritatie is het enorme rendement van de CP25 , die knalt een dikke 104 db er uit en daardoor is de balans nog even lastig te vinden, en haal ik vanaf 10K alles naar beneden tot -6 db 



Ik heb vanmiddag nog even een foto gemaakt hoe ze er nu bij staan:




Zoals je ziet zit er nog geen filter van binnen in, en lopen de draden nog even door de BR poort , dat werkt even wat makkelijker.... 

Nog even wat ik uiteindelijk met dit setje wil, ze zouden gevlogen in  m'n truss boven mij als booth monitor moeten gaan dienen , en wie weet  ooit,  als een klein spraak/achtergrond setje met de LS400 ingezet  worden.

Maar een collega van me die op de TD werkt en een behoorlijke audiofiel is   (een electrostaten+buizen versterker met 1 bankstel middenvoor en verder niks type) wil zich hier ook wel in storten, hij ontwikkeld namelijk zelf
klasse T versterkers en heeft het plan om een drie kanaals versterker voor me te ontwerpen die dan in de sub komt te zitten, opzich leuk en erg aardig maar ik wil eerst eens kijken of dat allemaal wel de moeite is.... 

wordt vervolgt....

----------


## MusicXtra

Het bundelen in de hoge frequenties hangt niet zozeer van het exacte type speaker af maar is een natuurkundig verschijnsel dat samenhangt met de diameter van de conus en de weer te geven frequentie.
Een 15" zal bij een veel lagere frequentie gaan bundelen als een 5" speaker.

----------


## teunos

Dank je, maar dat weet ik, studeer zelfs natuurkunde  :Wink:  maar een fabrikant kan nog een aantal trucjes toepassen om de speaker enigszins betere spreiding mee te geven. bijv een exponentieel conusprofiel waardoor break up richting het midden vqn de conus mininder voorkom, en hogere frequenties steeds meer vanaf (alleen) het midden van de conus afstralen. denk ook aan massadichtheidsverschillen en persstijfheid van de conus. Niet dat ik zelf ook maar enig effect heb kunnen meten bij de specifieke beyma. mi100 en m100 zal ik even nakijken of er nog veel verschil is behqlve vermogen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dank je, maar dat weet ik, studeer zelfs natuurkunde



Was ook niet voor jou bedoelt maar voor Beyma.
Vroeger had je zelfs 12" breedbanders met een soort van paddestoel in het midden van de conus die als een soort fase plug het hoog minder liet bundelen.

----------


## teunos

Ik heb ze hier nog liggen. de rcf l12/31 is er een goed voorbeeld van. niet alleen werkte de extra "toeter als een phase plug, maar ook op zichzelf als een apart diaphragma voor hogere frequenties. zelf ben ik er niet zo'n fan van. levert meer problemen op dan je ermee oplost, onregelmatige frequentieweergave, sprongen in de fase als het kleinere diaphragma het overneemt en time smear

----------


## beyma

> ter aanvulling een meting die ik zelf heb gedaan. Sorry, de fase voor de cp25 was zonder delay, dus let daar maar niet op. Beide is zonder xo of eq.






Hoi, voordat het een beetje gaat afdwalen , 

Hoe moet ik die grafiek zien ? Is dit een live meting van een bestaande box of virtuele simulatie? 
Als de onderste grafiek een combi is van 8M100 en cp25 dan klopt het wel precies met wat ik hoor, die pieken op 3 en 5 K  en het hoog wat veel te hard gaat ! 
Zou een cross-over  op 6K nog de beste optie zijn? 

En over dat bundelen, verklaart dat bv waarom het geluid van deze kasten zo ontzettend ver draagt?!  


Voor de liefhebbers de illustrator tekeningen van deze kast  [edit] hij doet het , bij opslaan zegt ie PDF file, maar bij openen is het een .AI bestand
http://www.smallfiles.org/download/3633/PS8_tops_def.ai.html

----------


## teunos

> Hoi, voordat het een beetje gaat afdwalen , 
> 
> Hoe moet ik die grafiek zien ? Is dit een live meting van een bestaande box of virtuele simulatie? 
> Als de onderste grafiek een combi is van 8M100 en cp25 dan klopt het wel precies met wat ik hoor, die pieken op 3 en 5 K  en het hoog wat veel te hard gaat ! 
> Zou een cross-over  op 6K nog de beste optie zijn? 
> 
> En over dat bundelen, verklaart dat bv waarom het geluid van deze kasten zo ontzettend ver draagt?!  
> 
> 
> ...



Het gaat hier om een relatieve meting qua geluidsdruk. Het niveau waarop de grafieken getekend zijn is dus niet in absolute zin gelijk aan de werkelijke SPL van de CP25 t.o.v. de beyma 8mi100. 
De 8mi100 is hierbij gemeten met een gesloten (gedempte) achterkamer van ongeveer 1 liter. In jou kastje verwacht ik dat de speaker uiteraard iets verder door zal lopen in het laag, maar zal waarschijnlijk iets meer pieken en dippen hebben over zijn volledige bandbreedte ten gevolge van de grotere achterkamer. De cp25 is gewoon gemeten in een reflectiearme ruimte met de microfoon op 1 meter, net als de 8mi100.

Wat ik je wilde laten zien is hoe de 8mi100 en de cp25 zich gedragen. Ik zal kijken of ik komende week misschien een fatsoenlijke meting van de fase en impedantie van de cp25 kan maken om je op weg te helpen met een crossover.

Over dragen zijn veel woorden aan vuil te maken, en mijn mening is net als vele andere (professionals) dat het natuurkundig niet te verklaren is waarom een enkel kastje ''draagt'', en het meer een perceptie is. Zoek er maar meer over op het forum hier, al genoeg bediscussieerd.

----------


## beyma

Ik zal dit topic maar eens updaten met alle vorderingen! 

Het begon dus met mijn eerste ervaring met Warnex, eerst op een klein stukje afval hout met een 'geel' structuur rollertje.....opzich wel aardig maar meer ook niet en het duurde mij te lang, want als ik ergens een hekel aan heb dan is het wel aan schilderen !! 
Dan maar in de verfspuit, maar ja het is best wel dikke bagger en dus hup scheut water erbij...... tip 1 voor beginners met Warnex, geen water er bij doen (in ieder geval niet een scheut) dus veeeels te dun gelijk, maar ja, toch gaan spuiten en het was opzich wel een goede grondlaag.

foto 1 is dus de spuit opstelling en de te dun gespoten druipende warnex.....


De tweede poging nadat het 10 minuten met een vloerdroger erop gericht  had staan drogen, iets voorzichtiger water in de spuitbeker toegevoegd  totdat het net te blubberen was, en dat gaf een prima resultaat!



Ik had al een beugel gelast en busjes in de draaibank gemaakt met M8 draad er in , die zitten nu dus van binnenuit vast en aan de buitenkant is alleen het M8 draad te zien, ik weet, het er zit geen TUV keuring op, maar geloof me, dat komt écht niet naar beneden zeilen....

Hier is redelijk goed te zien hoe dat er van binnen dus uit ziet, en door middel van M8 'draadeinden' kon ik ze gelijk handig ronddraaien om te spuiten hahaha 


Vervolgens heb ik ze al met succes ingezet als "booth monitor speakers" tijdens een nieuwjaars borrel op mijn werk!


Zo dan, nu alleen nog een mooi front maken en daarbij twijfel ik nog over of ik het speakerschuim er voor of er achter doe.... 
Aan de achterkant lijkt me mooier, maar hoe zet je dat netjes vast ? 

Martijn  a.k.a.  Beyma

----------


## djspeakertje

Ziet er goed uit! 
Schuim wordt in principe altijd gelijmd, voor of achter de grill. Dus: geperforeerd staal op maat maken/bestellen, hoekjes erin vouwen, schuim op maat maken, spuitbusje lijm op het schuim loslaten, schuimpje in het rooster vouwen en tadaa! 
Betekent wel dan je de buitenkant moet spuiten, maar de binnenkant juist niet! (als je  het schuim voor de grill doet hoef je niets te spuiten. 


Daan

----------


## PvG

Ik zou de grill maar wel goed aan beide zijden verven/spuiten of je moet roestbruin een mooie kleur vinden...
Kijk 'ns hoe jbl het schuim bij de srx heeft vastgezet.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik gebruik in mijnkastjes de SMC2012 icm SM108 en op aanraden van AED gebruikik de F102 filtertje. Deze crosst op ik geloof uit mijn hoofd op 8K de SM108 neemt af in dat gebied en de overgang zit volgens AED in dat gebied. klinkt op zich netjes je hoort het mid echt uit de woofer komen en het hoog is niet te heftig tegenover de woofer. Zeg niet dat het de ideale x-over is er zullen heus wel betere zijn maar had deze nog liggen en wil dat natuurlijk gebruiken. het is zonde  natuurlijk om iets nieuws te halen terwijl er spullen zijn. Maar goed Je kastjes ziet er netjes uit en jouw idee met beugel heb ik ook voor de doeleinden waar ze voor zijn gemaakt.

Mocht je nog interesse hebben in deze kastjes heb er nog een aantal staan inclusief grillplaat.

----------

